# B14 front spoilers, lips



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

I was wandering if there is any companies out there that make a front spoiler for my 96 200sx other than stillen.. i want something a lil big bigger, kinda like a autocross look spoiler.. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

-bill


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

As far as I know, Stillen is the only company that makes a lip spoiler for the B14. The only other option that I can think of is to do a custom job with either fiberglass or aluminum. At that point, I think it would just be easier to go with the Stillen piece, even though Stillen prices are rip offs!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Stillen a.k.a. $tealen*

Yes, they do overcprice, and most of their performance product quality is questionable. But they do make decent B14 front lip though. lol I have it on my car and I'm very happy with it. Their urethane lip is flexble, so it won't crack like most fiberglass kits do. Right now $tealen has the whole kit for really cheap. So $teal back from $tealen!

BTW, isn't it a wrong place for this discussion??


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

*Price, Part number????*

Hey whats the price and part number for the front lip spoiler?? and possibly a pic??? I really want one.....

Anyone know if itll fit a Combat front bumper cover...i wanna get one of them too.....but im not sure.....depends on how much and what ive got at the time im ready for it.

Thanks


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*$tealen lip*

They are $129 +s/h from $tealen.com right now


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

i used to have a stillen front lip but was ripped off when I hit a pipe!!! I changed the front end with a combat one but its not as durable as $tealin!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, yosuke! How does that attatch? Srcewed into the in the wheel well. Or did you have to drill into the front of the bumper?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

this is the right place for this...its talking about B14 lips.sounds good to me....$129.00 is still pretty high.but damn, I'd like on of those


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo, I used the industrial adhesive tape from 3M. I just taped it on and didn't drill holes for bolts. It's been on like that for almost two years now. But to be safe, I would suggest you to use a few bolts with it.

Black200SXSER, if you want even better price, $tillen sells the whole set of kit (Front lip, side skirts, rear under spoliar, and maybe a grille and rear spoilar) for $499+s/h. Now I think that's a really good price. 

BTW, this thread was first posted on NA section.. that's why i said this was posted on the wrong place...


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

that's what I should've done... I need the whole fascia though... my buddy has the front valence on his and it looks REALLY good....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Yo CarbonBlack*

Do you have a front pic of the lip? I woul like to see how it looks like up front, before I think about buying it.

Thanks


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*pic*

http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=149&id=11739&page=1

This is the closest i have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

I wish that would fit the 99 se... lip looks pretty good


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

it should fit the 99 se??? I dont see why it wouldnt. That is my next purchase!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

I was under the imspresion that if it is a whole bumper replacment you are fine, however due to the suddle changes from 98 to 99 the front lip won't fit good. If it does let me know..


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

id like to get a lip, but, im not too fond of steallin, im thinking of trying and making my own... although the benifet wouldnt be good enough.. i could make it however i wanted it... and no one else would have one.. i dunno yet though.. ill probably sell out to stealin


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

KdudL said:


> *i used to have a stillen front lip but was ripped off when I hit a pipe!!! I changed the front end with a combat one but its not as durable as $tealin!! *


Hey Kdudl, so stillen didn't send you are new one? 
what was their excuse?


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

He hit a pipe. I would not expect stillen to do anything about that.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

NJDYSON said:


> *I was under the imspresion that if it is a whole bumper replacment you are fine, however due to the suddle changes from 98 to 99 the front lip won't fit good. If it does let me know.. *


So if I buy a body kit that is for 95097 will it fit properly or not I really want the gtr kit and want to make sure it will fit


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

scrappy said:


> *So if I buy a body kit that is for 95097 will it fit properly or not I really want the gtr kit and want to make sure it will fit *





NJDYSON said:


> I was under the imspresion that if it is a whole bumper replacment you are fine,however due to the suddle changes from 98 to 99 the front lip won't fit good. If it does let me know..


----------

